# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Oct 26th - Z06

## Darkane

https://www.autoblog.com/2021/08/20/chevy-z06-teaser/

Could be the literal last of its kind. 

NA monster. 

Estimated specs 

5.5L V8
600+ hp
9000rpm

Oh boy.

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## Darkane

> 



Thanks. 

Yeah, sounds sooo good.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Love this exhaust video too

----------


## killramos

Naturally Aspirated? Really?

----------


## Darkane

> Naturally Aspirated? Really?



Chances are good, my man!

Crazy, eh?

----------


## Buster

> Naturally Aspirated? Really?



The Z06 isn't usually the big power version of the Vette.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Flat plane crank

----------


## killramos

> The Z06 isn't usually the big power version of the Vette.



Here I thought that was generally the point of the Z06.

With the ZR1 being the whole package.

----------


## Buster

> Here I thought that was generally the point of the Z06.
> 
> With the ZR1 being the whole package.



no, Z06 is the track beast, Zr1 is the small pee pee car.

----------


## killramos

I’ve clearly never seriously shopped for a corvette

----------


## Buster

> I’ve clearly never seriously shopped for a corvette



you dont fit the profile.

or the generic NewBalance running shoes.

----------


## dirtsniffer

They might even make a convertible automatic z06 for killramos

----------


## killramos

Is it blown?

----------


## 90_Shelby

> NA monster.






> Naturally Aspirated? Really?






> Is it blown?



 :facepalm:

----------


## killramos

> 



reading comprehension never was your strong suit

----------


## Darkane

> They might even make a convertible automatic z06 for killramos



Ha! 

Kill, when the second iteration came out in 2006 - it was a game changer. The LS7 is a gem. 

7100rpm, 505hp, titanium rods. People were like, Pardon?

----------


## RT16V

> reading comprehension never was your strong suit



Still not clear what your strong suit is.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Is it blown?



If I had a z06, two things would be blown for sure.
My hair after I grew out a sweet mully
My balls after I swung through the trailer park

- - - Updated - - -




> Ha! 
> 
> Kill, when the second iteration came out in 2006 - it was a game changer. The LS7 is a gem. 
> 
> 7100rpm, 505hp, titanium rods. People were like, Pardon?



A c5 z06 is really tempting to me. Maybe a c6 if another boom rolls through town

----------


## killramos

> Still not clear what your strong suit is.



Ooooooo zing!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ooooooo zing!



That seems worthy of the 6th post of 2021. I get a kick out of the quiet folks who look upon some of the frequent posters with intense disdain yet never post.
#ForumLyfe. $SadLife

----------


## Buster

> Still not clear what your strong suit is.



The rookie coming in hot

----------


## 90_Shelby

> The rookie coming in hot



How does the saying go, “Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt”

An ‘02 with 49 posts vs………

 :Angel:

----------


## killramos

Apt quote, you certainly removed all doubt ages ago.

----------


## Shlade

Remember when the mid engine corvette was supposed to be an affordable price starting in the mid 60's? Have you seen one under 100k? The price point on this thing is going to be ridiculous.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Remember when the mid engine corvette was supposed to be an affordable price starting in the mid 60's? Have you seen one under 100k? The price point on this thing is going to be ridiculous.



Dealers are still marking them up too it seems like.

----------


## Darkane

> Remember when the mid engine corvette was supposed to be an affordable price starting in the mid 60's? Have you seen one under 100k? The price point on this thing is going to be ridiculous.



I estimate starting 90k. With packages it’ll be 130k. OTD with dealer markup it’s 200k. 

Won’t see one for MSRP until mid 2023. Maybe I’ll look then, or order one from a nowhere Saskatchewan dealer.

----------


## brucebanner

This thing will be awesome.

I've only driven a C5 (for like 30 mins) & C7 (for a day) and didn't fit well enough to consider owning one. Haven't even sat in a C6 or C8. I really like the C6s and would certainly own one, don't know if I even fit. I do look occasionally online though. I also really like the new vette but again, no idea if I fit the car. One day I'll sit in one and see.

----------


## Misterman

> The Z06 isn't usually the big power version of the Vette.



But it did become that when they dropped the ZR1 after 2013. 

Nice to see the Vette start to catch up with performance numbers of a 10 year old designed Viper finally. Still has lots of exterior styling and interior work to do though. But I've been waiting patiently on this Z06 to come to fruition for awhile now. 

Naturally aspirated seems unlikely with all the rumor mills close to the source claiming it's guaranteed to be forced induction from their sources. But who the fuck knows.

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## Darkane

8500…

I feel it in my plums.

----------


## 94boosted

As do I.

$2500 refundable deposit to put your name down on a Z06 at Jack Carter.... they already have 60 deposits, I'd be shocked if they got more than a few examples in the first MY  :Frown:

----------


## 90_Shelby

Most powerful Naturally Aspirated Production V8
670 hp @ 8400rpm
0-60 in 2.6



Cue Killramos useless banter in 3.......2.......

----------


## killramos

You buy one yet?

----------


## Buster

wing delete or go fuck your mother.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, who edited these rolling shots and their 0.5 second quick cuts.

Imma barf.

----------


## Buster

You know how I know someone is an engineer?

Safety glasses in a youtube interview.

----------


## Buster

Can we stop pretending that carbon fibre isn't just plastic?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Fuck why is it so damn heavy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Can we stop pretending that carbon fibre isn't just plastic?



This so hard.

----------


## Darkane

> Fuck why is it so damn heavy.



How much?? I didn’t see that. 

Also

https://www.autoblog.com/2021/10/26/...-z06-revealed/

670/460. 

Gearing looked awesome, too. I saw 42mph at rev limiter in first. Thank god they didn’t fuck up gearing. 

To quote Biden 

“This suckers quick”

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> How much?? I didn’t see that. 
> 
> Also
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/2021/10/26/...-z06-revealed/
> 
> 670/460. 
> 
> Gearing looked awesome, too. I saw 42mph at rev limiter in first. Thank god they didn’t fuck up gearing. 
> ...



3434lbs at the lightest is what I heard.

----------


## vengie

Want.

----------


## Darkane

> 3434lbs at the lightest is what I heard.



Lighter than a Ferrari. 

That works! 

Keep in mind, it could have been 60lbs lighter with a carbon tub. Keeps price down though. 

Not bad for the price (whatever that will be).

----------


## 90_Shelby

More info rolling out:

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a3...-z06-revealed/

----------


## Buster

> 3434lbs at the lightest is what I heard.



thats not heavy at all.

----------


## Darkane

> thats not heavy at all.



My god! 

That’s the dry weight! Just saw it in the press release. 

She’s a bit porky.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Can we stop pretending that carbon fibre isn't just plastic?



I mean, technically it's a composite.. BMW used to market it as CFRP, but I guess they kicked the engineers out of marketing.

Turns out they still do. https://www.bmw.com/en/performance/c...-in-a-car.html

Chopped vs woven fibers. Thermoset vs thermoplastic.. All quite interesting.


This engine sounds amazing though. 8600 rpm!

----------


## dimi

Overall a sick car, and a deadly engine. With that said, given the current supply issues and guaranteed "market adjustments" I see this being $200k+ car for the first year or so.

----------


## Buster

> I mean, technically it's a composite.. BMW used to market it as CFRP, but I guess they kicked the engineers out of marketing.
> 
> Turns out they still do. https://www.bmw.com/en/performance/c...-in-a-car.html
> 
> Chopped vs woven fibers. Thermoset vs thermoplastic.. All quite interesting.
> 
> 
> This engine sounds amazing though. 8600 rpm!



You know that's all really interesting.

It's plastic.

----------


## bjstare

Looks to be a few inches wider (addresses my gripe about the proportions a bit), and replaced that god awful exhaust with something better. Looks awesome. The wingless convertible is the one for me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Buster be all:




Engineers be like:

----------


## rage2

Looking past marketing, carbon finer is plastic (well, reinforced plastic), synthetic leather/pleather, is just vinyl, and alcantara is just fake suede.

That said, CF has it's uses tho, but in most automotive cases (that we can afford) it's just baller dressing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Looking past marketing, carbon finer is plastic (well, reinforced plastic), synthetic leather/pleather, is just vinyl, and alcantara is just fake suede.
> 
> That said, CF has it's uses tho, but in most automotive cases (that we can afford) it's just baller dressing.



Carbon fibre on race cars = "real" carbon fibre. On most road-legal cars, the carbon fibre is purely cosmetic, and serves no function that "normal" plastic doesn't serve equally well.

----------


## ercchry

> Looking past marketing, carbon finer is plastic (well, reinforced plastic), synthetic leather/pleather, is just vinyl, and alcantara is just fake suede.
> 
> That said, CF has it's uses tho, but in most automotive cases (that we can afford) it's just baller dressing.



Alfa 4C…  :dunno:

----------


## killramos

I like to think my CF interior adds at least 12 HP

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Dude...you know I opted for the $750 carbon interior accents in my volvo wagon. because race car.

----------


## rage2

> Alfa 4C…



Ok, the one exception haha.

----------


## dirtsniffer

IIRC an m3 has a CRFP roof that saves like 11lb over steel

----------


## rage2

> IIRC an m3 has a CRFP roof that saves like 12kg over steel



In a nearly 4000lb package. Dressing.

----------


## dirtsniffer

and I had to edit it from kg to lb haah

----------


## rage2

> and I had to edit it from kg to lb haah



 :ROFL!: 

I’ve become anti CF in my last few cars. Expensive, cheesy (especially some cf with terrible patterns that looks fake), tough to repair, and replacement availability being a PITA. Give me open pore wood any day.

----------


## killramos

***tough to repair*** ***open pore wood***

 :ROFL!: 

That said the weird cf in my car looks dreadful. Literally looks like pressed plastic finish without the usual lacquer coating. But it doesnt scratch so I guess thats a win?

----------


## rage2

> ***tough to repair*** ***open pore wood***



Replacements are cheap and plentiful.

It's a thin sheet of wood over... plastic. lol

I had a quote on fixing a scratch on the CLK 63 BS diffuser. Suffice to say my OCD learnt to live with it.

----------


## Buster

The carbon fibre wheels are probably a legit upgrade.

But the baller move would be to PAINT them.

Painted CF is the new baller.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The carbon fibre wheels are probably a legit upgrade.
> 
> But the baller move would be to PAINT them.
> 
> Painted CF is the new baller.



 I can't stay mad at you. This is too correct.

----------


## 94boosted

Fake CF (plastic) or not, not sure anything this side of a 720S will be able to keep up around a track. Can't wait for the reviews and comparos.

----------


## Redlined_8000

So who else has a deposit on one of these? Im in the 50s in line at Jack Carter.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Buster

> So who else has a deposit on one of these? Im in the 50s in line at Jack Carter.



How many are they expecting to get per year?

----------


## dirtsniffer

previously gm produced about 6000-8000 Z06's per year... So a corvette dealer probably gets a handful of z06's

----------


## Buster

> previously gm produced about 6000-8000 Z06's per year... So a corvette dealer probably gets a handful of z06's



so a deposit is just an interest free loan until such time as they tell you no bueno.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> so a deposit is just an interest free loan until such time as they tell you no bueno.

----------


## Sentry

I'm not really a "new car guy" but man they hit it out of the park with the C8 Z06. Can't wait to hear one in person at full tilt, and can't wait to see someone put turbos on it for a "mild" 1000 horsepower setup.

----------


## A2VR6

> How many are they expecting to get per year?



 Roughly, you can expect that for every 5 Stingrays sold the dealer will get 1 Z06 allocation.

----------


## Buster

> Roughly, you can expect that for every 5 Stingrays sold the dealer will get 1 Z06 allocation.



Not great. Not terrible.

----------


## finboy

Manual option yet?

----------


## riander5

Pretty sweet ass reveal video. Reminds me of that audi RS6 avant reveal in terms of how much I liked it. This was much more technical but for me even more enjoyable to watch

----------


## Darkane

A few journalists have written pricing estimates for the car. 

Ive seen 85k, and 86,xxx so far. However one trusted source said GM acknowledged that the pricing gap will be similar with the previous Z06/base ratio which was 44% premium over a base car. 

In Canada were at 71k for a base 2022, but we must use 2023 numbers (estimate 73k + destination). 

I think well see a starting price of 105-110 cdn, and wont be able to sneak under the luxury tax. 

It would be amazing if GM priced it at 99,999 cdn.

----------


## JustinL

> Manual option yet?



There will never be a manual option for the C8.

----------


## riander5

> Pretty sweet ass reveal video. Reminds me of that audi RS6 avant reveal in terms of how much I liked it. This was much more technical but for me even more enjoyable to watch



To the numbnuts that neg repped me saying 'go buy audi then' - If you learn to read, you can see that I said I liked this video better. Twat

Back on topic - One thing I find interesting is how the Mustang GT350 sounds like a bit of a refined regular V8, but this engine sounds way more like an exotic. Is it all exhaust tuning for the difference in sounds I wonder?

----------


## JustinL

> Is it all exhaust tuning for the difference in sounds I wonder?



I think a lot of it comes down to firing order.

----------


## finboy

> There will never be a manual option for the C8.

----------


## dirtsniffer

There has been a lot of exciting car talk this week on Beyond.. Bit of surprise.

And most of it has been for GM products..  :Burn Out:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I think it's pretty awesome all in all. But not "watch a 26 minute video" awesome.

----------


## brucebanner

I have no idea why Devin Booker was in the video and I'm curious as to how many people (here) actually know who that is  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I have no idea why Devin Booker was in the video and I'm curious as to how many people (here) actually know who that is



Easy, this is!

----------


## JfuckinC

Cant stop wondering how much the crate will cost and who will make the first T56 adapter kit..... Maybe i should wait to swap the S14  :ROFL!:

----------


## finboy

> Cant stop wondering how much the crate will cost and who will make the first T56 adapter kit..... Maybe i should wait to swap the S14



Winner

----------


## JustinL

> Cant stop wondering how much the crate will cost



I have been thinking the same thing... but unfortunately I think this engine is going to be VERY expensive. Every piece of the internals from the 8 forged titanium connecting rods to the hollow camshafts looks like $$$$.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I have been thinking the same thing... but unfortunately I think this engine is going to be VERY expensive. Every piece of the internals from the 8 forged titanium connecting rods to the hollow camshafts looks like $$$$.



100% agree, also the intake looks massive to fit in a front engine vehicle.. i'm sure someone will make a lowpro, but still it will all be big money lol.

----------


## brucebanner

@ExtraSlow
 - Yes, that I can agree with.

----------


## Darkane

> To the numbnuts that neg repped me saying 'go buy audi then' - If you learn to read, you can see that I said I liked this video better. Twat
> 
> Back on topic - One thing I find interesting is how the Mustang GT350 sounds like a bit of a refined regular V8, but this engine sounds way more like an exotic. Is it all exhaust tuning for the difference in sounds I wonder?



The headers on the 350 and exhaust were tuned to make it more American. 

Firing order and lastly the single intake manifold and single throttle body finished the hybrid sound. 

The corvettes pure sound comes from twin intakes, throttle, and the very traditional firing order.

----------


## bjstare

> Cant stop wondering how much the crate will cost and who will make the first T56 adapter kit..... Maybe i should wait to swap the S14



Keep it rice powered and put in a 2JZ.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Keep it rice powered and put in a 2JZ.



It's all up n the air, 2jz, RB, LS/LT.. still deciding. Chester suggested a NA 2JZ with a turbo kit.. seems way cheaper than a GTE, RB26's are insane price.. LS would be the most budget friendly i think? Told the wife i'd keep this within a budget unlike the camaro.. haha

anyways, this car sounds awesome. hate the wing. apparently the LT7 motor is going to be a twin turbo'd LT6? for the ZR1, that sounds neat, look forward to hearing more about that.

----------


## brucebanner

> It's all up n the air, 2jz, RB, LS/LT.. still deciding. Chester suggested a NA 2JZ with a turbo kit.. seems way cheaper than a GTE, RB26's are insane price.. LS would be the most budget friendly i think? Told the wife i'd keep this within a budget unlike the camaro.. haha
> 
> anyways, this car sounds awesome. hate the wing. apparently the LT7 motor is going to be a twin turbo'd LT6? for the ZR1, that sounds neat, look forward to hearing more about that.



LS turbo - like the setup you sold  :Big Grin:

----------


## ercchry

> It's all up n the air, 2jz, RB, LS/LT.. still deciding. Chester suggested a NA 2JZ with a turbo kit.. seems way cheaper than a GTE, RB26's are insane price.. LS would be the most budget friendly i think? Told the wife i'd keep this within a budget unlike the camaro.. haha
> 
> anyways, this car sounds awesome. hate the wing. apparently the LT7 motor is going to be a twin turbo'd LT6? for the ZR1, that sounds neat, look forward to hearing more about that.



There is a guy in Lethbridge? (Allen I think?) that builds RB30s… they can make some power apparently

----------


## 90_Shelby

Great article on some of the engine tech. This LT6 is super whiz-bang!

https://www.hagerty.com/media/mainte...670hp-lt6-v-8/

----------


## firebane

> To the numbnuts that neg repped me saying 'go buy audi then' - If you learn to read, you can see that I said I liked this video better. Twat
> 
> Back on topic - One thing I find interesting is how the Mustang GT350 sounds like a bit of a refined regular V8, but this engine sounds way more like an exotic. Is it all exhaust tuning for the difference in sounds I wonder?



They talk about in a video how they designed the exhaust tips to point back towards the driver because it was too quiet when driving.

----------


## mr2mike

> Great article on some of the engine tech. This LT6 is super whiz-bang!
> 
> https://www.hagerty.com/media/mainte...670hp-lt6-v-8/



5 cams. I feel you don't want to be the guy caught with the repair bill on this. Probably could have gone camless for cheaper. 

Also their cooling methods, and complicated. Almost like the engineers didn't even look at how the other mid or rear engine cars manage it.

----------


## riander5

> They talk about in a video how they designed the exhaust tips to point back towards the driver because it was too quiet when driving.



I wasnt talking about decibels, i meant the sound it makes. GT350 is a classic v8 howl with an exotic touch. This is pure exotic. Like it was mentioned above, mostly due to firing order i believe

----------


## Buster

How much you gotta spend to get something like this elsewhere? $350-400k?

I actually like this.

----------


## ercchry

> How much you gotta spend to get something like this elsewhere? $350-400k?
> 
> I actually like this.
> 
> 
> 
> youtube;JAZNnMrWA1M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAZNnMrWA1M[/video]



But how much do you actually need to spend to acquire a Z06?

----------


## Buster

> But how much do you actually need to spend to acquire a Z06?



Good question. 

I won't even look into it for that reason

----------


## heavyD

I'm still waiting for the day an automaker could make one of their supercar trims not look like ass relative to the regular version.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I wish they could make it stand out. Be less subtle.

----------


## killramos

> I wish they could make it stand out. Be less subtle.



I think you are missing the point of corvette ownership.

----------


## Inzane

> I'm still waiting for the day an automaker could make one of their supercar trims not look like ass relative to the regular version.



You mean more spoiler, more splitter, more vent doesn't make it more better-er?  :crazy nut:

----------


## Xtrema

> But how much do you actually need to spend to acquire a Z06?



Buster already set the price for market adjustment. $350K it is  :Big Grin: .

----------


## vengie

I'm betting you can't get into a z06 for less than $180k

----------


## bjstare

> I'm still waiting for the day an automaker could make one of their supercar trims not look like ass relative to the regular version.



Porsche GT3 touring is (maybe the only) one. It's great.

----------


## JustinL

> Porsche GT3 touring is (maybe the only) one. It's great.



I can't not post this here:

----------


## Buster

I'd get one specced like this.




- - - Updated - - -




> Porsche GT3 touring is (maybe the only) one. It's great.



911 and Vette are direct competitors.

----------


## corsvette

Motor Trend numbers: 0-60-2.6 1/4 mile-10.6. Holy shit that’s quick for a na V8!

----------


## Ekliptix

^Yes. And that's the convertible. The Z07 package will be even quicker, a little lighter, carbon wheels, stickier tires. 

That savage geese video helps show how much crazy R&D Chevrolet put into this car, especially the engine.

----------


## finboy

Who will be first to buy a wrecked one and fit the v8 in a manual c6?  :ROFL!:

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## JfuckinC

Spoilers sure suck these days

----------


## cam_wmh

> How much you gotta spend to get something like this elsewhere? $350-400k?
> 
> I actually like this.



It's fucking ugly tho. That spoiler, looks best fit for a Tampax commerical.

----------


## bjstare

Spoiler notwithstanding, it looks 100x better than the stingray. Looks like an actual supercar, not the wish.com version of one.

----------


## heavyD

The spoiler looks goofier in photos than it does in videos. That engine sounds properly exotic though. Too bad it’s going to be make in such limited qualities as an engine like that should be enjoyed by many.

----------


## Inzane

> Motor Trend numbers: 0-60-2.6 1/4 mile-10.6. Holy shit thats quick for a na V8!



Take that Tesla snobs!! :Pooosie:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hey guys, no spoilers plz.


Spoiler:

it's a perfectly fine looking car

----------


## r3ccOs

> Spoiler notwithstanding, it looks 100x better than the stingray. Looks like an actual supercar, not the wish.com version of one.



100% agree... the C8 Stingray is just so meh. Looks like a ferro body kit where at the least on-screen the Z06 now looks like a proper Sports?/Supercar

IMO the best looking Corvette is in this order C2, C1, C5, C7 and maybe now this C8 in the Z06

Give me a Restomod C2 427 anyday

----------


## killramos

C7?

Really?

----------


## Buster

> 100% agree... the C8 Stingray is just so meh. Looks like a ferro body kit where at the least on-screen the Z06 now looks like a proper Sports?/Supercar
> 
> IMO the best looking Corvette is in this order C2, C1, C5, C7 and maybe now this C8 in the Z06
> 
> Give me a Restomod C2 427 anyday



The Corvette is one of those strange cars where the performance trims don't ruin the car's overall looks -for the most part. I think the C8 is no different. The car desperately needed some width, and that is the main benefit of the Z06 I think. The C6 Z06, and the C5 Z06 also benefitted from a more subtle approach to the styling. I think the non-Z07 version of the Z06 is the one to get.

----------


## DonJuan

> 100% agree... the C8 Stingray is just so meh. Looks like a ferro body kit where at the least on-screen the Z06 now looks like a proper Sports?/Supercar
> 
> IMO the best looking Corvette is in this order C2, C1, C5, C7 and maybe now this C8 in the Z06
> 
> Give me a Restomod C2 427 anyday



No love for the early C3? '69 ZL1 is among my favs.

----------


## JfuckinC

C6 Z06/ZR1 is one of my favorite looking cars ever made.. (Exterior wise  :ROFL!: )

----------


## 90_Shelby

> The Corvette is one of those strange cars where the performance trims don't ruin the car's overall looks -for the most part. I think the C8 is no different. The car desperately needed some width, and that is the main benefit of the Z06 I think. The C6 Z06, and the C5 Z06 also benefitted from a more subtle approach to the styling. I think the non-Z07 version of the Z06 is the one to get.



But as you have stated before, the performance metrics of a car are irrelevant. Your attraction to this car is solely based on appearance?

----------


## Buster

> But as you have stated before, the performance metrics of a car are irrelevant. Your attraction to this car is solely based on appearance?



I think this car would be more fun to drive than the standard version... And it looks better.

----------


## r3ccOs

> C7?
> 
> Really?



I didn't think so, but driving my friend's blacked out 2019 C7 Z06 changed my mind

I don't know if you guys think this, but I just love the simple styling of the C5... reminds me of how Porsche's 993 was just a timeless design

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I think this car would be more fun to drive than the standard version... And it looks better.



Do fun to drive and performance metrics relate? I believe that there is a correlation, but I’m also the type to choose the slower manual shifted version which fore goes performance for fun. I still feel performance metrics matter though…..

The new Z06 is extremely impressive from an engineering perspective and this shows based on the performance metrics. The metrics are the literal confirmation of increased driving enjoyment as far as I’m concerned.

----------


## SKR

> No love for the early C3? '69 ZL1 is among my favs.



That's a pretty niche car to have as a favorite. Only 2 built.

Normally I like GM, but this car does nothing for me. I'd still rather have a C6, or a 5th gen ZL1 or Z28 if I was going to have a GM car.

----------


## Darkane

I like it. NA swan song 

I think this will top out for NA V8 horsepower. Nobody will touch it. 

Ford is probably looking at 105hp/L for their 5.4L coyote. Which is still 567hp. 

Fun.

----------


## Buster

> Do fun to drive and performance metrics relate? I believe that there is a correlation, but I’m also the type to choose the slower manual shifted version which fore goes performance for fun. I still feel performance metrics matter though…..
> 
> The new Z06 is extremely impressive from an engineering perspective and this shows based on the performance metrics. The metrics are the literal confirmation of increased driving enjoyment as far as I’m concerned.



I can't tell from any written number the degree to which I will enjoy a car. If you can, then that makes your shopping team easier.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I can't tell from any written number the degree to which I will enjoy a car. If you can, then that makes your shopping team easier.



It’s now much more clear how you ended up with a Ridgeline in your driveway.

----------


## Buster

> It’s now much more clear how you ended up with a Ridgeline in your driveway.



I am greatly relieved that you have clarity on my purchasing decisions.

What you actually are observing, however, is the behaviour of a person who cares basically zero about what people think about him. It is clear to me that you care a great deal about what people think of you.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I am greatly relieved that you have clarity on my purchasing decisions.
> 
> What you actually are observing, however, is the behaviour of a person who cares basically zero about what people think about him. It is clear to me that you care a great deal about what people think of you.



I’m just here looking for validation.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You guys are going to need diapers after the makeup sex.

----------


## killramos

I feels the reals

----------


## Buster

At least the full zoot Z07 package doesn't look as dumb as this:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Truly serious aero almost always looks bad.

----------


## bjstare

> Truly serious aero almost always looks bad.



Indeed. Prime example: Mclaren Senna. Utterly hideous, and the most serious of aeros.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Truly serious aero almost always looks bad.



This.
See ACR Viper.

----------


## Buster

> Truly serious aero almost always looks bad.



this is true, but i think Porsche is also trying to address the fact that they are everywhere and they all look the same.

----------


## r3ccOs

> Truly serious aero almost always looks bad.



I'd take that GT3RS

----------


## JfuckinC

> I'd take that GT3RS



anyone would, doesnt mean its not ugly lol

----------


## killramos

I like the aero’d up versions of cars.

That doesn’t mean I have taste.

----------


## heavyD

The GT3 RS would look a lot better black. All the scoops and vents are fully functional at the front for heat removal from the front radiator. The giant wing looks bad but the downforce makes a big difference on the track even if it it reduces the top speed compared to the GT3.

----------


## Buster

> The GT3 RS would look a lot better black.



I rest my case.

----------


## JfuckinC

> The GT3 RS would look a lot better black. All the scoops and vents are fully functional at the front for heat removal from the front radiator. The giant wing looks bad but the downforce makes a big difference on the track even if it it reduces the top speed compared to the GT3.



pretty cool, still ugly haha

last gen GT3RS was perfect

----------


## Buster

Here's a car that I _would_ buy. There are maybe 2 or 3 cars that I would spend my money on right now. Given the fuckery with street prices, I can't be bothered to even explore it.

Presumably car companies can't match supply to demand because they are all deploying their capital towards giant iphone skateboard chassis'd cars. Blarf.

Meanwhile the market is clearly signaling that they don't want hybrid/EV garbage by elevating the prices on "real" cars.

----------


## ercchry

You’d need to switch your sneakers to New Balance if you go that route…

----------


## Buster

> You’d need to switch your sneakers to New Balance if you go that route…



you know NB shoes are super trendy right now, right? I still would never buy any.

----------


## ercchry

Not trendy when paired with the “must have” corvette fanny pack

----------


## jutes

*THIS* is Busters mid life crisis.

----------


## killramos

Buster is a mid life crisis. Duh

----------


## Buster

> You’d need to switch your sneakers to New Balance if you go that route…



I've had numerous mid life crises. Is habitual.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

If you buy what others may consider to be a "midlife crisis car" _prior_ to turning 40, then you're Teflon for that insult.

I'm told it works up until the last second. Example - purchasing a Ferrari the day before one's 40th birthday. Your first middle finger is up because Ferrari and your other middle finger is up because you were only 39.9973 years old when you bought it.

----------


## Buster

> If you buy what others may consider to be a "midlife crisis car" _prior_ to turning 40, then you're Teflon for that insult.
> 
> I'm told it works up until the last second. Example - purchasing a Ferrari the day before one's 40th birthday. Your first middle finger is up because Ferrari and your other middle finger is up because you were only 39.9973 years old when you bought it.



My "give a fuck what other people think" factor has declined precipitously in recent years. Which I think is a mid life crisis all in itself.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's the opposite of a crisis.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I’d probably buy a Z06 too if GM wasn’t a nightmare to deal with and if it could be had at msrp. But that’s all wishful thinking so I will just sit back and watch in awe as people spend $100k over msrp on one.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I’d probably buy a Z06 too if GM wasn’t a nightmare to deal with and if it could be had at msrp. But that’s all wishful thinking so I will just sit back and watch in awe as people spend $100k over msrp on one.



I've heard from ~3 people that GM sold their C8's at MSRP with no gouging fee...
Will the Z06 be the same??? Maybe...

----------


## killramos

I’m sure lots of people will get z06’s at msrp.

I bet those same people bought fleets of trucks from them at msrp too.

Those people will sell their z06’s at much higher than msrp 12 months later.

Then buy another fleet of trucks.

And so the circle continues.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Crazy, I thought everyone was overpaying for C8s. I know that’s the case in the US of A.

I imagine a decent 3LZ spec would be around $180-190k after paying LT and GST. Decent value if the car proves to stand up to the test of time. Impressive that they can get that much HP from an N/A V8.

----------


## Xtrema

> Not trendy when paired with the must have corvette fanny pack



As long as he wear the fanny pack across the chest and he's cool again.

----------

